# Use "pre-memo" moves to make solving easier



## AvGalen (Jun 10, 2007)

I saw something very interesting on the first 3x3x3 blindfolded scramble of this weeks competition.

This is the scramble: D' U' L2 B2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' F D2 U R' F2 L' R2 B2 D' R B' U B

I scramble with white-green on top-front, then rotate so yellow-red is on top-front for memo/solve, but the idea should be clear if you have a different orientation.

After the scramble, if you would do L R' all corners are permuted correctly!

If you would know this, would you take advantage of this and memo the cube as if you had done those 2 turns?

(I realize this mostly relevant to "orient-first, cycle later" solvers, but I am interested in Pochmann/Pochmann-M2 ideas also)


----------



## joey (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been thinking about this for a while now. Sometimes I have come to situations where a simple U would permute several edges. The thing is, this may decrease execution time, but would definitely increase memo.

I use Pochmann by the way.

You would just learn how to quickly visual the pieces after turns.

For me, I would be more interested in finding premoves for edges. Since I have a week off, I am going to try this.


----------



## pjk (Jun 11, 2007)

I was thinking about this before as well. I was thinking like something along the lines of do some setups to get the cube to a better position, then solving, then undoing the setups. There are many things you would have to account for, like setup restrictions and whatnot... but that may come in handy.


----------



## joey (Jun 11, 2007)

I think what PJK suggested would be quite alot harder. Since you have to shoot a piece, to a place where it doesn't normally go. For people who don't use visual memory, I don't see how they could account for that.


----------



## joey (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry about the double post. I just tried this, and I beat my PB!

Here is the scramble: L2 U2 F' U F2 R' B2 F R B2 D U' L2 B R B' L' F2 L B' L R' D2 F2 U (I scramble U=White F=Green)

The premove I used was F2. This solves UF, FR and FD. Although FR and FD need to be oriented. This was quite an easy scramble anyway. The edges were quite easy to revisualize, but I had quite a hard time with the corners. The time was 4:55.81.


----------

